# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: تحلیل Runtime زبانهای برنامه نویسی

## alireza378

سلام

زبان هایی مثل #C یا VB.NET متکی به CLR و NET Freamwork هستند ، یعنی بدون نصب این موارد امکان بهره وری وجود نداره.
++C در اغلب موارد متکی به *Microsoft Visual C++‎ Redistributable* هست مگر اینکه در تنظیمات Visual Studio تنظیم کنیم که بدون این کتابخانه کامپایل بشه
Visual Basic 6 متکی بر MsvbvmXX.dll و OCX ها هست که بدون اینها اجرا نمیشه.

حالا سوال من اینه که Delphi متکی به چیه !؟ Delphi روی ویندوز 98 تا 8 بدون هیچ Runtime خاصی اجرا میشه. یعنی من ویندوز XP رو که صفر نصب کنم (بدون Visual C++‎ Redistributale یا دات نت فریمورک) برنامه های Delphi اجرا میشه.

میشه علت دقیقشو بدونم !؟

و اینکه آیا برنامه های Delphi ساز و کار مبتنی بر توابع API دارند !؟ یعنی مثلا برای ایجاد یک پنجره از تابع CreateWindowEx استفاده میکنند یا تابع Built In دارند !؟

----------


## pcrlth0n

با سلام
خوب این کامپایلر اکثر احتیاجات برنامه رو به فایل اجرایی ایجاد شده الحاق میکنه.

از توابع API در این زبان هم میشه استفاده کرد.

ولی برای ایجاد پنجره نیاز نیست که از توابع API مستقیم استفاده بشه این کار با کتابخانه ای که به فایل اجرایی الحاق شده به نام VCL انجام میشه.(چون با دلفی آشنایی ندارم نمیتونم دقیقتر ازین توضیح بدم:)

----------

